# Xiaomi Giiker cube



## JensRenders (Jun 27, 2018)

I see that there has been some talk about the gocube of kickstarter, but there is already a similar cube on the market called the giiker cube. Review: 



For those who don't know what I'm talking about, the giiker cube and the gocube are both bluetooth enabeled cubes that track your moves.

I have bought the giiker cube (only 28 euros) and I must say it works really well. It is actually a good speedcube (magnetised) that preforms as well as todays top speedcubes. The only drawback for the moment is lack of good software for it. The official app has some fun games and a smart timer (automatically starts when you start turning, stops when solved), But it only works in one orientation and does not support slice moves.

I know of only one third party piece of software for this cube and that is
https://bluetooth.cubing.net/ . This really shows potential, it shows that we can create good speedcubing software for this cube.

What are your toughts on this cube versus the gocube?
Are there any other bluetooth cubes?
Is there some other software available for this cube? (or in the making)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 27, 2018)

I think the future of speedcubing (like _far_ future) should look like this:

Speedcubes have LED screens instead of stickers (that look very similar to regular stickers), and you can press a button on the app to scramble it instantly – it would just change the colors of the lights to a scrambled state. You would turn solve the cube as normal, the lights not changing colors at all throughout the solve. It would start the timer when you start turning and stop when the cube is solved. Changing your color scheme/shades would be as simple as switching around a few settings in the software and uploading it to the cube wirelessly. You could change the brightness via the software, and maybe even adjust the tensions through it as well. For BLD events, when you start turning the colors would all turn to grey and they would only show again when you stop the timer (whether the timer on the software or a physical timer connected to the software). It would eliminate the need for the +2 rule also, because the timer won't stop until it's completely solved.
The cube would also track your solution and show you a reconstruction so you could post it online and have others critique it. It would tell you how many moves it took as well as your TPS, and maybe statistics like how long your biggest pause was.
There could even be a separate section of the app/software where you could put a pattern onto your cube, or turn it into a picture cube with custom photos.


----------



## auienrst (Jun 27, 2018)

I hope that both cube will have an open API. As for me, if split times on the reconstruction are possible, I think I will give it a try…



Aerma said:


> I think the future of speedcubing (like _far_ future) should look like this:
> 
> Speedcubes have LED lights instead of stickers, and you can press a button on the app to scramble it instantly – it would just change the colors of the lights to a scrambled state. You would turn solve the cube as normal, the lights not changing colors at all throughout the solve. It would start the timer when you start turning and stop when the cube is solved. Changing your color scheme/shades would be as simple as switching around a few settings in the software and uploading it to the cube wirelessly. You could change the brightness via the software, and maybe even adjust the tensions through it as well. For BLD events, when you start turning the colors would all turn to grey and they would only show again when you stop the timer (whether the timer on the software or a physical timer connected to the software). It would eliminate the need for the +2 rule also, because the timer won't stop until it's completely solved.
> The cube would also track your solution and show you a reconstruction so you could post it online and have others critique it. It would tell you how many moves it took as well as your TPS, and maybe statistics like how long your biggest pause was.
> There could even be a seperate section of the app/software where you could put a pattern onto your cube, or turn it into a picture cube with custom photos.


That's great ideas!!

If you can tag your splits, you could have stats on where you should work. Maybe have drill sessions too.

Anyway, I hope that this far future will be soon enough


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 29, 2018)

Does anyone own this Giiker Smart Cube? I have just watched the video and wow it looks amazing. And actually looks a decent quality cube, being magnetic too.

I can find them on AliExpress for £23 or so.

What has your experience been?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 29, 2018)

Very cool. Is it possible to lube this cube? I doubt you can on the core, but what about the pieces? Good review too.


----------



## Brayden Adams (Jun 29, 2018)

How much is it?


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 29, 2018)

Unfortunately I'm pretty sure that these cubes aren't competition legal, since competitors could see the scrambles via a phone/laptop while waiting to be called.

What does the OP mean by 'only works in one orentation'? Can't you rotate to solve it with the smart timer?


----------



## Burnsy101 (Jun 29, 2018)

Thats annoying. I would have liked there to be a way to use these, to the point when they are more common than things like GAN cubes, (should I capitalise the gan?), but it seems like that wont happen then. Still cool though


----------



## Hazel (Jun 29, 2018)

So if you do slices on this cube it doesn't track them or does it consider it as two outer moves?


----------



## 40yearstosolve (Jun 29, 2018)

Hssandwich said:


> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure that these cubes aren't competition legal, since competitors could see the scrambles via a phone/laptop while waiting to be called.
> 
> What does the OP mean by 'only works in one orentation'? Can't you rotate to solve it with the smart timer?


I think the orientation thing is the software always expects it to be orientated in a particular way.

I found out about it via this video, I think it explains it...


----------



## schapel (Jun 29, 2018)

Aerma said:


> So if you do slices on this cube it doesn't track them or does it consider it as two outer moves?


It considers it as two outer layer moves, but Lucas Garron is working on slice move detection if I remember correctly


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 1, 2018)

Hssandwich said:


> Unfortunately I'm pretty sure that these cubes aren't competition legal, since competitors could see the scrambles via a phone/laptop while waiting to be called.


I agree, but I think this cube's main benefits will be in learning and practice. I can imagine really cool interactive tutorials, and practice aids especially for FMC and BLD etc.


----------



## Yolus (Jul 9, 2018)

C


JensRenders said:


> I see that there has been some talk about the gocube of kickstarter, but there is already a similar cube on the market called the giiker cube. Review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can u help me how to pair the cube with the App or the computer? The computer asks me for a PIN or a password in order to pair it, and in the phone the app dont recognize the cube. What's wrong??


----------



## Christoph Kamp (Jul 11, 2018)

Yolus said:


> C
> 
> 
> Can u help me how to pair the cube with the App or the computer? The computer asks me for a PIN or a password in order to pair it, and in the phone the app dont recognize the cube. What's wrong??



Just hit the connect button from within the app, while bluetooth is enabled. No PIN or password needed. Don't try to connect via the bluetooth settings app.

You might want to fully charge the cube, before the first connection. I saw one youtube review, where charging the cube helped


----------



## Bragtime (Jul 17, 2018)

I know I'm late to this topic, but I personally think that the future of smart cubes are all about ease of taking the smart out of them. Now what I mean is simple: sell 6 small sensors (probably in ring shape) that fit all flagship cubes and that are easily removable. You'd theoretically only have to take them out of your cube maybe once a week to charge (or when you're competing at a comp), and that'd take only a minute or two. On top of that, any scrambler at a competition could easily do the "cheating test" where they could just pop off a center cap and see if this technology is currently being used in it. If it is, they could either disqualify the competitor or simply remove the technology and give the competitor a warning. Think though: this would allow you to use your best speedcube as a smart cube and still have it be comp legal.

Another idea is for any competitor who's using a smart cube to have the comp scrambler/delegates bluetooth pair the smart cube with their computer to make sure that it's not being viewed by the competitor before they actually inspect and solve it (since the competitor will be bluetooth disconnected from the cube).

Someone future quote me when my ideas actually become real lol.


----------



## Petro Leum (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello, I have a Giiker cube now, and I want to pair it with my PC.
However, I don't have a laptop, so there's no built-in bluetooth.
Do you guys think I can connect it with a simple USB bluetooth adapter? I'm not so sure, because most say "audio" in their description.
Or is there any other possibility?


----------



## joe654 (Sep 10, 2018)

nice one is this.


----------



## Tabe (Sep 11, 2018)

Petro Leum said:


> Hello, I have a Giiker cube now, and I want to pair it with my PC.
> However, I don't have a laptop, so there's no built-in bluetooth.
> Do you guys think I can connect it with a simple USB bluetooth adapter? I'm not so sure, because most say "audio" in their description.
> Or is there any other possibility?


Yes, you can connect it with a simple bluetooth adapter.


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Sep 12, 2018)

You can go to this website which is one of thirty party pieces of software to play your giiker cube 
https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer/
And our store sell *Xiaomi Giiker Super Cube*


----------



## pjk (Oct 22, 2018)

I just got one of these, and I'm impressed with it. Really cool way to time solves and record solves, especially for beginner solvers. Well done Xiaomi!


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Oct 22, 2018)

pjk said:


> I just got one of these, and I'm impressed with it. Really cool way to time solves and record solves, especially for beginner solvers. Well done Xiaomi!


Yes,Xiaomi and Huawei are good company like Apple I think


----------



## Christoph Kamp (Nov 3, 2018)

There seems to be a new version out with a better color scheme. It is more expensive.

Has anyone got their hands on this? What are the differneces other than the colors?


The autotranslated product description isn‘t much of a help.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32947...d=6572amp-9qLHvGGJ9qFv_8xEUWX66A1541241243800


----------



## MagicCubeMall SZ (Nov 5, 2018)

Christoph Kamp said:


> There seems to be a new version out with a better color scheme. It is more expensive.
> 
> Has anyone got their hands on this? What are the differneces other than the colors?
> 
> ...


The Giiker Super Cube i3S is an updated version of the previous Giiker Super Cube. This version comes with updated software, Bluetooth v. 4.0, and bright vibrant stickers.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Nov 5, 2018)

hope they make stickerless


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Nov 5, 2018)

Is it true that this new i3S version does *not* record M slices? (just like the M3 didn't)

I'm also interested in a breakdown of the differences.
I read that the new app can also work with the M3, so what does the i3S really get us for twice the price?


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Jupilogy (Dec 18, 2018)

Solvador Cubi said:


> Is it true that this new i3S version does *not* record M slices? (just like the M3 didn't)
> 
> I'm also interested in a breakdown of the differences.
> I read that the new app can also work with the M3, so what does the i3S really get us for twice the price?
> ...



If you hold the cube with red/orange on the sides, it will register the move as an M. For any other orientation, it interprets it as two turns on opposite sides of the cube.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Dec 19, 2018)

cool, ok. Thanks for the info, Jupiterian


----------



## Jupilogy (Dec 20, 2018)

no problem, I got one at the weekend and unfortunately I use roux, but not with red/orange blocks :<


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Dec 28, 2018)

well, I got the i3S (from myself  ) for Christmas and it is fun!
The app has some odd little mini games that would probably be fun for new learners.

I'm getting accustomed to the clicky noises it makes with every turn (I'd prefer quieter)
Overall the cube turns smoothly, but corner cutting could be a bit better.

Having it auto-start the time and auto-end when done is it's awesome feature and a fun way to time yourself!
I like the reconstructions and playback the app has too.

I wish the app had different or customizable solve breakdown steps other than CFOP (like Roux) 
but perhaps that will come in an update.


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 28, 2018)

Jupiterian said:


> no problem, I got one at the weekend and unfortunately I use roux, but not with red/orange blocks :<


You can make like me and solve by peeling the stickers.
I know, it's a bad joke, but it works


----------



## Jack314 (Feb 22, 2019)

I got a Giiker cube today. Does anyone know what/where the password is for it?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Feb 22, 2019)

Jack314 said:


> I got a Giiker cube today. Does anyone know what/where the password is for it?


You don't use the standard bluetooth connectivity with your PC. You need to use an app that does the connection for you to the cube.

Here are a few that work with the Giiker ...

https://pdoronila.github.io/smart-cube-timer/

https://bluetooth.cubing.net/

https://briefcubing.com/


----------



## Jack314 (Feb 22, 2019)

I can get my Giiker cube to connect to https://bluetooth.cubing.net/ on my phone. It does not connect to https://bluetooth.cubing.net/ on my PC though.


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Apr 15, 2019)

Just an FYI...

The giiker supercube app was recently updated with a "battle mode" which is quite fun!

It connects you to another player, then you both do the same scramble, then whoever solves it first, wins (some points).
It appears to pair you up with someone of similar skill as most of my battles have been reasonably close.

It's also cool because it shows both cubes as they are being solved. 


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 15, 2019)

The GoCube and the Gan I have this feature too, Giiker couldn't stay behind.


----------



## Christoph Kamp (Apr 15, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> The GoCube and the Gan I have this feature too, Giiker couldn't stay behind.



Is the Gan Cube released yet?


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 16, 2019)

Christoph Kamp said:


> Is the Gan Cube released yet?


Don't think so. But I've seen Leo and Max post pics of them using it. So it can't be long.


----------



## Christoph Kamp (Apr 16, 2019)

The Gan Cube and the GoCube seem to know their orientation. I backed the latter on kickstarter. In my mind the, if all promises are delivered, the Gan and the GoCube may be competitors. The giiker cube is in an different price and feature range entirely.

That being said, the above mentioned battle mode is awesome! I have been waiting for that feature so long, I don‘t even mind that i loose seven out of ten matches ;-)


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 16, 2019)

I don't think the GoCube will compete with GAN. One cube is made by one of the top cube manufacturers in the world who have produced many cubes that people use to break records. The other cube is the GoCube, made by a company that has never made cubes before, and seems to be aimed mostly towards newbies.

Whatever the GAN will cost, people will buy it.


----------



## Christoph Kamp (Apr 16, 2019)

That‘s why I added „if all promises are delivered“ to my statement ;-) When i backed the kickstarter I wasn‘t aware of other options. So I‘m crossing my fingers ...

Anyway, the giiker cube is doing just fine.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Apr 16, 2019)

Christoph Kamp said:


> That‘s why I added „if all promises are delivered“ to my statement ;-) When i backed the kickstarter I wasn‘t aware of other options. So I‘m crossing my fingers ...
> 
> Anyway, the giiker cube is doing just fine.


I hope it rocks!


----------



## Christoph Kamp (Apr 16, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> ...One cube is made by one of the top cube manufacturers in the world who have produced many cubes that people use to break records. The other cube is the GoCube, made by a company that has never made cubes ...



I think this is a very important point. Especially since you are relying on the company to keep the servers running in order to use the cube competively. And this holds true for beginners and advanced cubers alike


----------



## lejitcuber (Apr 25, 2019)

I just received the i3s and it works very well with the Giiker app, but I haven't managed to connect it to any 3rd party websites whatsoever. It never shows up, even on my phone, even though it works flawlessly with the app. My computer is mac if that helps


----------

